# Trying to make a website



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I am going to start my own business at home. I need a easy to use website builder, so I can start making my webpage... which one is an easy to use? I don't know HTML.Would show just my .com name ? Any suggestions? I am really a newbie at this but a finding myself lost.  :help:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I sent you a private message.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Fitwind, please, whatever you do, keep in mind that music that plays automatically when a website or page opens can be a real turnoff. Some viewers will leave right away and never come back. Make it professional yet simple.

Do you have your domain name yet? 

On the recommendation of a professional, I use jodohost.com and have been very happy with them. They have sitebuilder tools. Most free hosts are worth what you pay for them. Your ISP may offer "free" web hosting included with your internet service (not really free then).

Good luck!

Peg


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

PNP Katahdins said:


> Fitwind, please, whatever you do, keep in mind that music that plays automatically when a website or page opens can be a real turnoff. Some viewers will leave right away and never come back. Make it professional yet simple.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peg



Yes! Very good advice from Peg! Excellent, even! Most especially for business/professional websites! 

You HAVE to think of your audience.

:goodjob:

But, please, whatever you do, remember it is impossible to please everybody's individual preferences and tastes.

When building your website, business or pleasure, just focus on reflecting your own personality and style ... and you will attract an audience that appreciates what you have to offer them.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I have dial-up at home and if I click on a link and the front page is full of images it loads so slow that sometimes I'll hit the back button and cancel out. I recommend making the first page so that it loads fast but still catches their attention.

Good luck!


----------



## emredhead76 (Mar 25, 2010)

I made websites for some non-profits that I help. I use www.homestead.com. They have templates and its pretty easy. Drag and drop kinda thing. 

Good luck!


----------



## AJcantsay (Jun 5, 2009)

I have done html work before but have never had a reason to start a website. If you have an questions about your html I am willing to help, but I can't recommend a web hosting service. 

You may want to look at this site which lists the top 10 web hosts for 2010 - http://webhostinggeeks.com/ and includes reviews of each host. I personally think - http://www.greengeeks.com/ looks pretty interesting because they replenish the energy they use with wind powered energy. If your business is a green related business this may be an added bonus. They also offer a site building tool which may help you out.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I've used tripod.com in the past, until they changed to a new builder or something & I had to switch my website name if I wanted the free version. Kinda turned me off & to think of all the links I had out there to my site just made me sick, as I had that URL for a few years. I guess it's just part of what to expect if you use a freebie.

I ended up buying WebEasy Professional, purchased my domain name, and bought a hosting package from my phone company (their free builder left some things to be desired). Now I won't have to worry about changing my URL again. 

HF


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone .... I will be checking into them to see which one will be the best... 
I won't have any music on my site.. I hate those as well, a big turn off for me!! 
I will keep my pages as simple as possible .. 
The website is for a new game that we have made ...


----------



## AJcantsay (Jun 5, 2009)

Do you have an idea in your head of what you want the site to look like? Or do you just want it simple as long as it functions?


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

AJcantsay said:


> Do you have an idea in your head of what you want the site to look like? Or do you just want it simple as long as it functions?


I do have an idea in my head, of the basic idea..... The sight will be a basic,simple and easy to use. I only am marketing one product at this time, will add 2 to 5 more products , but they are basically thew same but different verisions. The sight would be for a game that I have created using eggs.... It is unusaul and new. I will be selling them on Ebay too hopefully to get customers...
I need the Front page with a header of my product with my products name and a description of my product (with a complete pic)
Second page I would need the pictures of my product and price list and order button
I would have a third page to with some other options.
The only problem that I would have is that my product change because they are hand made and I have different color varitions. So I would have to update it as they sell.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

I use http://www.icdsoft.com/ as a host and have had no complaints. But my sites are a bit too simple, not demanding to the host at all.

I've fussed with a HTML for quite a while, but not frequently, so I have to keep going back to references anytime I want to do more than just basic stuff.

Have never used a site builder, I imagine they'd help, but it would be more for me to learn and forget.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

My Web site is basic and quite simple, which I like.

I used "Website Tonight" site builder and host my page on GoDaddy.com. 
Have been very happy with both these services, simple and easy to use.


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Hi fitwind, I use Net Objects Fusion Essentials, the free version. I have built several sites with it. It has many templates that are easy to modify. My sites are www.randyshydroponics.info and www.randyshydroponics.com My host is Godaddy. They offer free hosting with domain purchase. They also have very reasonable plans for when you need more space and bandwidth. Good luck with your business.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I have been using siteground. Recently I was notified that they would no longer support the site and they want me to try their new one for much more money. I am looking for a new host since I have to build it from scratch again anyway. I'm kinda upset because I worked some pretty long days to get that site up and running. I never was happy with the way it looked, but what can you expect for $9.95 a year? I learned something and considering the cost, the lesson was pretty cheap. If anyone can suggest a new host with an easy site builder, I'd appreciate it. Oh and it would have to be fairly inexpensive as well. Thanks.

Nomad


----------

